#  Krankenpflege >   Nachbehandlung lat. Release und mediale Raffung Knie >

## astralinev6

Hallo 
wollte mal fragen, ob jemand weiss, wie die Nachbehandlung nach einer lat.release und medialer Raffung am Knie aussieht. Wird offen gemacht. 
Im Internet lese ich es, von wegen ein paar Tage eine Mecron-Schiene, dann eine Orthese und 4 Wochen Krücken. 
Mein Orthop. hat mir heute irgendwas von Bandage erzählt, 2 - 3 Wochen Krücken usw. 
Bin nun etwas verwirrt. 
LG

----------


## unglücksrabe

die nachbehandlung ist von artz zu arzt verschieden. die einen wollen eine frühfunktionale und die anderen eben nicht. 
lg

----------

